
Why you should quit Porn now - truth_sentinell
http://yourbrainonporn.com/
======
smt88
This site is a poor source of information for the current state of
understanding how porn affects the brain. Here's a great jumping-off point
instead:

[http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/scienceshow/is-...](http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/scienceshow/is-
pornography-destroying-our-minds-and-our-sex-lives/6598390)

